# Redirect von Domain, nicht Ordnern



## tantebootsy (8. September 2008)

Hi,

ich möchte über die Redirect-Direktive eine Domain http://xyz.dada.com nach http://zzz.com umleiten. Dies scheint jedoch nicht für diese Direktive vorgesehen zu sein, sehe ich das richtig? Funktionieren tut's nur mit den im Netz vorhandenen Beispielen, dass alle Angaben, die _nach_ der Domain gemacht werden, umgeleitet werden können, also sowas wie

```
Redirect /dada http://xyz.com/dudu
```

Ich hätte halt gerne, dass Google die Statusmeldung bekommt (permanent), deshalb wollte ich kein Rewrite verwenden, sondern Redirect.

Wenn diesbezüglich mir jemand nen Tipp hat wäre ich dankbar. 

VG,
Micha


----------



## Sven Mintel (8. September 2008)

Moin Micha,



tantebootsy hat gesagt.:


> Ich hätte halt gerne, dass Google die Statusmeldung bekommt (permanent), deshalb wollte ich kein Rewrite verwenden, sondern Redirect.



Das kannst du auch per Rewrite über die Redirect-Flag bewirken: *[R=301]*

Ansonsten:
Schau dir mal RedirectMatch an...da kannst du reguläre Ausdrücke in der angefragten URL verwenden und in der Zielurl als Referenz verwenden.


----------



## tantebootsy (8. September 2008)

Okay, danke für die Tipps, werde ich ausprobieren + gebe Bescheid.


----------



## bunnyshot (8. September 2008)

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN"
    "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">

<html>
<head>
<title>Sie werden weitergeleitet!</title>
<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="1; url=deineurl">
</head>
<body>
<center>
Sie werden weitergeleitet!
</center>
</body>
</html>
```

So gehts über HTML, einfach als index.htm hochladen :>


----------



## Alexander Schuc (8. September 2008)

bunnyshot hat gesagt.:


> So gehts über HTML, einfach als index.htm hochladen :>



So hat er aber keinen Statuscode 301 (permanent redirect), und damit würdest du ihm einen seiner Wünsche nicht erfüllen, noch dazu einen recht wichtigen


----------



## tantebootsy (12. April 2009)

Habe mittlerweile, wenn auch reichlich spät, mit folgender Konfiguration rumprobiert, welche auch funktioniert:


```
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^domain\.de
RewriteRule (.*) http://www.domain.de/$1 [301,L]
```

Ich finde es jedoch komisch, dass das Weglassen des "http://" zu einem "Internal Server Error" führt:


```
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^domain\.de
RewriteRule (.*) www.domain.de/$1 [301,L]
```

Kann mir jemand erklären, warum? Ich hätte gedacht, dass Apache beim Rewriten das Protokoll an sich einfach beibehält, er scheint es jedoch in Form dieses Strings zu benötigen bzw. beim Rewriten zu Löschen ..? 

VG,
Micha


----------

